# Non aquatic plants underwater?



## GailC (Feb 13, 2013)

I often see plants like peacelilies and pepperonium beig sold as aquarium plants. I know most will die relatively fast once submerged but I was wondering, are there any types of terrestrial plants that will survive being submerged or allowed to float?
I currently have a bit a creeping fig floating in a 10 gallon, I really hope it will survive as its a very nice looking plant and grows quickly.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

most aquarium plants are terrestial...but are able to transition into aquatic
you just dont see them grown in a pot normally...


----------



## GailC (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok, let me rephrase then. Is there any kind of houseplants that can be grown submerged?


----------



## Catie79 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have some philodendron growing emerged in one of my tanks that has a couple of new leaves that are submerged. It's kind of interesting how it's started putting out small, round leaves underwater. But I don't think house plants generally handle being fully submerged. They just rot.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Not submerged, but quite a few will grow happily in a riparium setting or in your HOB filter.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

GailC said:


> Ok, let me rephrase then. Is there any kind of houseplants that can be grown submerged?


we're doing quite well with golden pothos in several of our tanks (it's a kind of ivy that's often grown in a pitcher of water, apparently the roots do best submerged that way) we just place it in the tanks, and with proper lighting the stems will bend over a couple of days till all the leaves are at the surface of the water, providing lovely bubblenesting sites. it's also wonderful for your water quality, the roots soak up ammonia like sponges!

p.s. a woman at my work grows insane quantities of pothos so we get it for free, but if you're not that lucky it's available pretty cheap at just about any garden store.


----------



## GailC (Feb 13, 2013)

I actually have a huge pot of golden pothos that needs trimming. I was thinking about putting some either in the HOB or poking some stems down in the water next to the HOB. 
Another option would be to remove the flip up part of the lid and let the pothos grow up over the sides. Is it better to have the cut ends in the water or would a pot next to the tank with the vines draped in the water be ok?
Does anyone have pictures of pothos in/around their tank?


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

I believe creeping jenny is a terrestrial plant that can grow submersed too.


----------

